# Sony CDX-C91 10 disk changer repair?



## GroundLoop (Feb 11, 2015)

Is there someone that can service these? I have four of them - all need fixing. Funny thing is each of them is connected to a CDX-C910 or CDX-C90 and the CD transport on all the HU's still work.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

Lifetime Service Center (Buffalo) and United Radio (Syracuse)

They are very good. I've found the are willing to do what it takes to make it work when you give those types of instructions. I've told them even if it isn't the same part just make it work with some older, impossible to source stuff and they have been successful.


----------

